# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  1º aquário de recife...

## Nuno R. Carvalho

Viva,

Pensei um pouco antes de começar este tópico; já há aí 2 exactamente iguais ou quase. Mas não quero usurpar os tópicos, depois torna-se um bocado confuso e há sempre diferenças por isso aqui vai "a minha história":

Tenho para lá um aqua hexagonal de 20lts sem uso; pensei em usá-lo como apoio ao de água doce (100lts) como maternidade, hospital, etc. Depois veio-me à cabeça fazer um reef... pronto micro reef. Pesquisas para cá, perguntas noutro fórum para lá e decidi, com o espaço disponível de móvel que tenho, que posso fazer um aqua de 40cm3, sempre é mais do dobro, apesar de continuar a ser um nano-reef...   :Whistle:  

Já li bastante e fiquei ainda com algumas dúvidas; cá vai:

 1º  A base tem, impreterívelmente, que ser de 40*40; em altura estou a pensar se posso avançar para 45/50 cms, desde que mexa no valor da espessura do vidro será possível certo? Sempre ganho mais 5/10cms que servem para a cobertura do fundo e para colmatar o facto de não se encher até ao topo.

 2º  De acordo com o que li, a coluna seca é o método mais apropriado e seguro para ligar o aqua à sump; quem só tem 40cms de base torna tudo mais apertado, se eu fizer a coluna apartir do vidro de trás para dentro, qual será o tamanho necessário? Não percebi se há algum valor standard/fórmula para as colunas secas.

 3º  Não é bem dúvida, mas informo que, ou usando o aqua hexagonal ou outro, vou fazer uma pequena sump; escondo o escumador, o termostato (e tb a bomba de retorno) e ainda aproveito mais uns 20/30 lts de água que num reef deste tamanho podem fazer a diferença, penso eu... além de que torna a manutenção mais fácil a nível de tpa´s e afins.

Se puderem opinar agradeço

Cumps
Nuno RC

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,  Nuno

Em primeiro lugar, foi uma boa decisão a de aumentar a litragem do aquário e os cubos são sempre aquários espectaculares.
Quanto às duas questões:

1- Não há problema nenhum em aumentar um pouco a altura para os 45-50cm, desde que se tenha atenção à espessura do vidro.

2- Não penso que exista uma medida standard para a coluna seca. No limite mínimo terá que ter sempre o tamanho suficiente para incluir o furo de ligação à sump. Para além da coluna seca propriamente dita, podes considerar fazer um furo no aquário, ligando-o assim à sump. É certo que terá menos área de captação da água à superfície, mas ganhas bastante espaço.

Força nisso e vai dando notícias.

----------


## Nuno R. Carvalho

> 2- Não penso que exista uma medida standard para a coluna seca. No limite mínimo terá que ter sempre o tamanho suficiente para incluir o furo de ligação à sump. Para além da coluna seca propriamente dita, podes considerar fazer um furo no aquário, ligando-o assim à sump. É certo que terá menos área de captação da água à superfície, mas ganhas bastante espaço.


Viva João,

Não quero pôr o 6º vidro muito afastado senão... fico sem espaço. O furo tb estava em mente mas pelo que li, a segurança, com coluna seca, está mais salvaguardada certo? Outra ideia que tinha era na coluna seca pôr 2 furos, talvez um em cada ponta, prevenindo assim um possível bloqueamento dos furos da mesma (se bem que se pode proteger a coluna de várias formas isso era só por segurança extra).

O que me leva a outra questão... diâmetro aconselhado dos furos, tendo em conta que depois terei que passar um tipo de rosca ou afins para ligar os tubos, estou a dizer bem?   :Admirado:  

Opiniões são bem vindas que quem tenha os sistemas mencionados, ou outros.

Cumps
NunoRC

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Olá Nuno...

Concordo contigo quanto à questão da dupla furação...
..e para isso acho que devias fazer furos de 30mm para as descidas e um ou dois de 20mm para o retorno. Assim podias instalar um squid escondido e já não deixas o aquário atafulhado de powerheads.

----------


## Nuno R. Carvalho

> (...)..e para isso acho que devias fazer furos de 30mm para as descidas e um ou dois de 20mm para o retorno. Assim podias instalar um squid escondido e já não deixas o aquário atafulhado de powerheads.


Bom deixa-me cá pensar um bocado cof cof...

Squid é uma aparelho, cabeça, terminal ou algo assim   :Admirado:   que se pode meter na saída do tubo de retorno, e que é rotativo e intermitente, ou só intermitente?

Powerheads servem para movimentar a água certo? Se eu realmente mandar fazer um aqua de 45/50cm de altura calculo que não me safo só com o tal squid... a não ser que tb se mexa em altura.

Estou no escritório mas vou ver se encontro as cábulas para não vos chagar mt a cabeça com estas dúvidas   :SbSourire:

----------


## Eduardo Mata

> Olá Nuno...
> 
> Concordo contigo quanto à questão da dupla furação...
> ..e para isso acho que devias fazer furos de 30mm para as descidas e um ou dois de 20mm para o retorno. Assim podias instalar um squid escondido e já não deixas o aquário atafulhado de powerheads.


o k é um squid??  :JmdFou: alguem tem uma imaguem/foto? e desculpem tantas perguntas,mas,estou farto de remediar o meu ex doce!!  :SbEnerve3:  
ja k vou fazer um aquario de raiz,kero k fique bom!!

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Squid: vejam este link: 
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....3&page=1&pp=10, onde o Ricardo Lacerda "carregou" uma explicação detalhada.

Powerhead: são os motores/bombas para circulação da água do aquário.

Nuno,
Quanto à circulação, a ideia em aquários de recife é ter pelo menos 20x o volume do aquário em circulação/hora (valor indicativo, ajustável caso a caso). Pelo que percebi do teu, vai ter entre 56 (40x40x40) e 80 lts (40x40x50), pelo que a circulação/hora deve rondar os 1200 a 1600-1700 lts/h, consoante os casos.
Só a bomba de retorno (que tem que vencer a altura desde a sump), parece-me insuficiente para assegurar esse nível de circulação, pelo que uma powerhead parece necessária.

----------


## Nuno R. Carvalho

Viva,

Vocês estão a ser de uma ajuda imensa, obrigado   :SbOk3:  

Falta-me já pouca informação para mandar fazer o aqua; nomeadamente o 6º vidro, tem que ser um pouco mais baixo para a água passar certo, quanto mais baixo?

E lembrei-me de outra coisa; a furação é feita no fundo da coluna seca não? Como fazer para passar os tubos, não posso furar o móvel   :Admirado:  ... é possível deixar esses poucos cms que lhe correspondem fora do espaço do móvel??  Não sei se me expliquei bem...

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas, Nuno

Penso que já decidiste usar coluna seca e sump por baixo do aquário e não 6º vidro com a sump ao longo do mesmo (atrás ou de lado), não foi ? É que agora fiquei um pouco confuso.

Admitindo que é coluna seca com sump por baixo do aquário.

Era melhor furar o móvel para não ficares com uma parte do aquário (aí uns 5 cm da parte de trás) sem apoio. É perigoso deixar um vão desses. Não aconselho, mesmo.
Se ainda assim quiseres correr o risco (...), vê qual a margem de segurança que queres deixar na parte superior do aqua sem água (por ex., 10 cm), fazes a coluna seca a acabar a 9 cms do topo e colocas no bordo superior da coluna seca uns pentes que servem para água correr sem irem peixes atrás (passa-muros). Furas o aqua no fundo (na zona da coluna seca, naturalmente) e a água corre dentro da coluna seca e desce para a sump. 
Fui claro, ou nem por isso ?

Mais uma vez digo que se não vais furar o móvel, era de considerar não fazer coluna seca e furar o vidro de trás do aquário, à altura da superfície (com a tal margem de segurança de que falei acima), fazendo a água descer por um tubo de pvc aí colocado. Parece-me mais seguro que deixar uma parte do aqua em suspenso.
Vê o fabuloso projecto do Fernando Guimarães que usa o mesmo princípio: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....3&page=2&pp=10

Em conclusão, sugiro: ou furas o móvel e colocas a coluna seca ou se não o furas, opta por ligação directa, sem coluna seca.

----------


## Nuno R. Carvalho

Viva João,

Efectivamente isto estava a ficar confuso por culpa minha uma vez que a ideia é a coluna seca e eu pensava que também lhe chamavam 6º vidro   :Admirado:   my fault... 

Por isso é como dizes; coluna seca com sump em baixo. Em relação ao furar, como optei pela coluna seca por segurança realmente não tinha lógica correr riscos noutras áreas por isso... lá vai furo no móvelzito   :SbEnerve3:  

Bom em relação ao aqua é a última:

 - Tendo em conta o comprimento (40cm), que espaço interno deverá ter a coluna, sendo que estava inclinado a fazer *2 furos*  em cada ponta *de 3 ou 4cm* para a sump (e *1 ou 2 de 2cm*  para retorno) de maneira a que não se torne perigoso ter tantos furos??

Cumps
NunoRC


PS: Claro que os furos estão dependentes dos tamanhos do PVC; mas acho que estas medidas tem correspondência depois nas polegadas dos tubos.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Oi Nuno,




> Tendo em conta o comprimento (40cm), que espaço interno deverá ter a coluna, sendo que estava inclinado a fazer *2 furos*  em cada ponta *de 3 ou 4cm* para a sump (e *1 ou 2 de 2cm*  para retorno) de maneira a que não se torne perigoso ter tantos furos??


A solução que me parece ideal para ti seria a de colocares o 6º vidro ao correr de todo o aqua, afastado cerca de 10 cm do vidro traseiro. Não te esqueças que além do buraco para a tubagem ainda tens que colocar os acessórios de aperto (passa-muros) e tudo isso ocupa espaço...




> ...Claro que os furos estão dependentes dos tamanhos do PVC; mas acho que estas medidas tem correspondência depois nas polegadas dos tubos.


Claro... os buracos normalmente não precisam de ser exactamente do diâmetro da tubagem a colocar.. podes deixar uns mm de folga... o que depois vai fazer a vedação são os passa-muros.. por isso...




> Quanto à circulação, a ideia ... é ter pelo menos 20x o volume do aquário em circulação/hora ..... Pelo que percebi do teu ...pelo que a circulação/hora deve rondar os 1200 a 1600-1700 lts/h...
> Só a bomba de retorno (que tem que vencer a altura desde a sump), parece-me insuficiente para assegurar esse nível de circulação, pelo que uma powerhead parece necessária.


Desculpa discordar João... mas se colocares uma Eheim de 2500l/h ou uma OceanRunner de  3500l/h , mesmo que estejas com uma altura de elevação de 1.00m e contando com perdas de carga nas tubagens e acessórios garantes seguramente caudais superiores a 1700 l/h. Se a este sistema juntares um Squid dentro do espaço da coluna (sexto vidro) ou mesmo cá fora, deixa de ser necessária a colocação de powerheads...

Se tiver tempo faço um esquema para ilustrar.... mas não prometo nada...

Abraços
PS: se estiveres sem entender o que disse envia-me uma MP com um nº de Fax que eu faço um esquema à mão para te enviar...e isso é bem mais rápido!!!

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Ricardo,
Discorda à vontade, especialmente quando - como no caso - tens razão. Com 3.500 lts/h na bomba de retorno, consegue-se a circulação interna pretendida (com 2.500 lts/h já tenho algumas dúvidas, mas admito).

Temos é que nos entender quanto aos conceitos de 6º vidro e coluna seca, para isto não ficar confuso. Se os meus estiverem errados, corrijam sff.

Coluna seca: uma coluna (passo a redundância) colocada dentro do aquário com um "pente" em cima para captar a água do aquário à superfície que depois é conduzida até à sump.

6º vidro: um vidro colocado a todo o comprimento ou largura do aquário, que pode "fazer" de sump - penso que essa era a ideia inicial do conceito neste tema - ou mesmo de coluna seca (caso em que não é, em bom rigor, uma coluna), permitindo deste modo colectar água a toda a largura/comprimento do aquário.

A ideia do Nuno, parece-me, é colocar uma coluna localizada no canto (ou centro, sugeriria eu) do aquário para não lhe roubar tanto espaço como aconteceria com um 6º vidro. É que o aqua tem 40cms de profundidade...
Quando ao retorno, concordo com o Ricardo quanto á bomba e usando um squid permite a distribuição de água por todo o aqua.

----------


## Nuno R. Carvalho

Boas,

Antes de mais um agradecimento ao Ricardo e ao João pelas ajudas; têm sido muito importantes, principalmente com a paciência que revelam. É que teoria é muito bonito mas, com tanta informação que já li às vezes troco as coisas, e nada como pessoas com práctica para pôr os pontos nos _i´s_.

Dito isto passo a explicar: Penso que a confusão terá sido toda minha.

- Pensava que 6º vidro e coluna seca designariam o mesmo; mas tem lógica chamar "coluna" a um bloco (coluna) que fique no aqua, e 6º vidro a um vidro que corra o aqua todo (seja lateral, por trás, etc).

 - A ideia era ter só a coluna (ao centro, na parede detrás) pq assim tapava as laterais com rocha, no entanto como vou ter um aqua pequeno (os tais 40cms) uma coluna aí ocuparia muito espaço vindo parar muito para o meio do aqua;

 - Então pensei numa parede (6º vidro pelas vossas definições) a todo o comprimento atrás; vê-se quando se olha de lado mas como corre o aqua todo pode ter um espaço mais pequeno;

Algo assim; não sei os nomes estão correctos mas gostaria que me dissessem qual escolheriam



Já agora, no caso de uma "coluna" os furos ficarão muito em cima uns dos outros? relembro que quero ligar sump abaixo do aqua  :Wink: 
Presumo que os "pentes" se podem aplicar tanto na coluna como no vidro corrido, e que em ambas as situações os vidros têm que ser mais baixos um pouco (como já referiram penso eu...).
Se desta vez não entendi bem vou pedir o tal desenho por fax...   :Whistle:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas Nuno,

Entendeste perfeitamente o que quis dizer.
Só não acho que o 6º vidro possa ser mais estreito do que a coluna.
É que, quer um, quer outro, terá sempre que ter profundidade suficiente para albergar o diametro do furo (mais um bocadinho para as "juntas", os tais passa-muros), por isso acho que ocupa menos espaço a coluna que o 6º vidro.
Por outro lado, se bem me recordo a tua ideia era fazer um bloco de rocha ao centro (que é como tb acho que fica mais bonito um aqua cúbico pequeno), pelo que esse bloco facilmente escondia a coluna (ou parte significativa da mesma).

----------


## Nuno R. Carvalho

João,

acho que vou optar pela coluna (ao centro) então, *2 furos de 40/50mm* nas pontas, *2 de 20mm*  no meio para retorno... que tal? Ou é buraco a mais?




> (...)Por outro lado, se bem me recordo a tua ideia era fazer um bloco de rocha ao centro (que é como tb acho que fica mais bonito um aqua cúbico pequeno), pelo que esse bloco facilmente escondia a coluna (ou parte significativa da mesma).


Penso que estarás a falar do Miguel; ele pôs aqui um desenho com rochas ao centro, tipo ilha  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Estás a ficar um craque em definições de "Coluna" e "6º vidro" !!!
Só faltava lançar a confusão e perguntar se vais optar por uma "coluna seca" ou se por uma "coluna molhada"? ... mas essa discussão pode ficar para depois... (adianto já que eu prefiro molhada).

Quanto a instalares coluna ou 6ºvidro concordo com o João no que respeita à parte estética... e se ainda por cima é uma ilha...
..só em termos de colocação dos retornos é que existirá diferença...a escolha terá que ser tua...
Tal como o João disse em ambos os casos necessitas de cerca de 7 a 10 cm de folga para os acessórios.
Em relacção ao material de construção (quer da coluna ou do tal 6º vidro) eu iria sempre para acrílico negro e em ambos os casos com "pente". A distância entre o topo do pente e a súperfície depende do tipo de beixes que tencionas lá colocar.... se pensas em "saltadores" como máximas, Neocirrithus, etc... aconselho 8 cm.. se for "bicharada" mais calma... 5 cm são suficientes (menos que isso não... porque a água depois pode andar acima do nível do pente por causa da movimentação...e depois passas a ter uma folga muito curta...)

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> acho que vou optar pela coluna (ao centro) então, *2 furos de 40/50mm* nas pontas, *2 de 20mm*  no meio para retorno..


Se queres optar por essa furação deves optar por colocar o 6º vidro.... assim vais ficar com uma coluna tão grande que mais vale ser um vidro (acrílico) corrido...
Se for uma coluna: 1 furo central de 40 mm para a sump e um de 20mm de cada lado para o retorno...depois escolhes se furas a coluna para a frente ou para o lado.


Entendido?
(a oferta do fax continua de pé!!!  :SbOk5:  )

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ricardo, 

Sugeres 2 furos para o retorno a pensar no squid, certo ?
Penso que há ainda uma maneira de evitar esse 2º furo de retorno no aquário, permitindo reduzir proporcionalmente o tamanho da coluna, mas como não tenho experiência em squids, corrige-se se isto não resultar.
A ideia é fazer apenas um furo de retorno no aquário, com tubo pvc até ao perto do topo da coluna. Aí instala-se o squid, fazendo dois furos nas faces laterais da coluna por onde a água retorna ao aquário, alternada e intermitentemente para um lado ou outro do mesmo.
Resulta ?
(precisamos mesmo de um boneco, ehehe)

----------


## Julio Macieira

Aqui temos um exemplo de como por um SQWID a funcionar em circuito fechado. No caso a agua é sugada por cima, mas pode e deve (em minha opinião) ser sugada por um furo em baixo. Tambem se pode observer o retorno da agua no aquario que no caso é por cima, mas, que tambem em minha opinião fica melhor (estáticamente) com os 2 furos por detrás do aquario

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Claro que resulta....
..é só uma questão de "espaço" e logística ....
Vamos ver:
O Squid para funcionar a 100% necessita de perfeita simetria.. ou seja o comprimento de cada "braço" terá que ser igual..
Ou seja, nesse caso o retorno teria que ser um furo a meio da coluna... o Squid faria o "T" quase à superfície e alternava o caudal esquerda/direita...
Até agora 5***** !!!
E quanto à descarga?..... 
Duas hipóteses me parecem possíveis:
1- se a coluna for furada para a frente a descarga poderá ser feita numa das extremas da coluna... ou esquerda ou direita, depois do cotovelo do retorno do squid.
2- se a coluna for furada de lado a descarga terá que ser de um dos lados mas neste caso mais baixa... ou seja a coluna só vai trabalhar a meia altura...
Até agora 5 ***** !!!

O espaço que o squid ocupa não é nada de especial por isso seria perfeitamente possível.....

Por tudo o acima exposto...

Grande alternativa esta do João, na minha opinião!!! ... É o que dá termos moderadores de luxo !!!

Abraços...
(e pelo andar das coisas.. até já!!!)

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> .....(e pelo andar das coisas.. até já!!!)


Eu bem disse!!!!


Juca... essa montagem tem um grande problema.. além de outros menos importantes claro..
..que é a SIMETRIA!!!
Como sabes o efeito do squid desse modo não é o "ideal".... a distribuição de caudais não é igual ...
... mas por outro lado....
...até pode ser uma preferência pessoal... ter caudais distintos!

----------


## Nuno R. Carvalho

Bem apanharam-me distraído e toma lá pinhões! Tenho para ler um tratado de colunas secas/6º vidro/retornos e afins  :EEK!:   :Palmas:  

O reverso da medalha é que... estou mais baralhado do que queria  :Icon Cry:  

(e eu que só queria ter o aqua, só o aqua, nem peixes nem corais nem nada só um aquazinho vazio... por agora, mas não, tenho aqui engenharia para estudar que até doi!)   :SbSourire:  

Agora mais a sério:

 - Júlio essa ideia é muito interessante e o artigo tb mas... acho que é areia demais para a minha camioneta  :SbSourire:  

 - E no seguimento, Ricardo e João... errr e se eu não meter o squid?? 

É que vocês têm teoria e práctica e eu só a teoria e as imagens que vejo na net; é um pouco complicado conseguir perceber, e por conseguinte decidir com a consciência correcta dos resultados que cada exemplo configuração pode dar... poe exemplo estava a pensar na coluna e agora, com os furos que mencionei sub-entendi que vai dar quase ao mesmo que ter o tal 6º vidro. 
E introduziram uma variável nova que não estava à espera, que é ter que furar a coluna ou o 6º vidro à superfície para o tal squid... disse bem??

A ignorância é tão mais fácil...   :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> E introduziram uma variável nova que não estava à espera, que é ter que furar a coluna ou o 6º vidro à superfície para o tal squid... disse bem??


Tens sempre que fazer este furo... independentemente do squid... pois se o teu retorno é feito dentro da coluna..a água tem que passar para o lado de cá do aquário... (claro que podes colocar umas curvas e fazer com que passe por cima.... mas se o objectivo estético é importante e se a ideia é não ter nada à mostra....

A única diferença é que se usares o squid fazes dois furos mas ficas logo com uma espécie de "wavemaker" de raíz...

----------


## João M Monteiro

Nuno, 

A ideia não era confundir, pelo contrário. 

Pegando nesta última msg do Ricardo, vou tentar simplificar, preocupando-me em não deixar equipamento à mostra e reduzir ao máximo o tamanho da coluna seca:

Penso que tens duas hipóteses, usando o squid: uma em que ele funciona na perfeição, de forma simétrica, mas em que a coluna seca fica um pouco maior (aí com 16cm de largura por 6 de profundidade); outra em que o squid não está simétrico, o que te provoca diferenças de movimento na água do aqua (entre um lado e o outro da coluna seca), mas consegues uma coluna mais pequena (aí 10x6cm) 

Com squid simétrico:
Coluna seca ao centro do aqua, 
Furo no fundo com aquário com 20 mm, ao centro da coluna seca (para retorno), mais um de um dos lados deste com 40 mm para ida da agua para sump - o coluna teria que ter, sensivelmente, 16 cm da largura.
O squid encaixa no tubo pvc de retorno da água para o aqua, distribuindo-a para os dois lados do mesmo. Para isso é necessário fazer tb dois furos de 20mm no parte superior da coluna. Como diz o Ricardo, fica tudo escondido e ganhas um wavemaker.

Com squid não simétrico:
Coluna seca ao centro do aqua, 
Dois furos no fundo do aquário, um com 20 mm, (para retorno), e outro de 40 mm para ida da agua para sump - o coluna teria que ter, sensivelmente, 10 cm da largura.
O resto é igual ao de cima

Simplifiquei ?

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Já está!!!!

----------


## João M Monteiro

Uf....(eheheh)
Parto difícil, mas acho que criança sai perfeitinha

----------


## Nuno R. Carvalho

Boas,

Bem estou a ver se consigo pegar por algum lado mas.... não, acho que não...hum, yep está ok!   :SbOk3:  

Obrigado pessoal (por agora....)

Cumps
NunoRC

----------


## Nuno R. Carvalho

Bom cheguei a este boneco:



Como podem ver gostaria de meter 2 furos para a sump, (só para prevenir algum azar) mas talvez tenha pouco espaço disponível. Por outro lado o furo nº2 será o retorno e já agora... os tais furos de 20mm para o squid no topo da coluna, quão no topo devem ficar e distância entre eles? Prefiro o squid não simétrico... ou seja com isto tudo qual a largura da coluna, suponho que os 10cm que o João referiu vão aumentar.

Esta amostra de desenho é para completar e mandar por email para pedir alguns orçamentos; mais 1 dúvida:

 - Aqua de 50cm altura; quero ter a água no nível mais alto possível, qual deverá ser a altura da coluna seca? (os tais pentes medem qt em altura, aquilo "encaixa" ou como é?

Cumps e desculpem lá a seca...  :Frown: 

Nuno

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Acho que é isto que queres fazer no teu aquário.
 
Com está coluna só tens espaço para o squid se os tubos de retorno ficarem a meio (+/-) da altura da coluna 

o squid não está a escala, não consegui arranjar as medidas, e a está hora já não estou a ver bem   :SbEndormi2:  

Amanhã volto para ver em que mais posso ajudar

----------


## Nuno R. Carvalho

(acho que devia apagar o meu "desenho", esse está simplesmente   :EEK!:  )

Viva Pedro,

Epá pronto quem sabe sabe (eu nunca tive jeito para desenho, autocad não é para mim eheh), e é isso mesmo que eu queria fazer...
Tenho que ter 1º o squid, ou medidas do mesmo, para saber onde mandar furar a coluna então, ou são medidas standard? (do squid). É que estão a vender 1 em 2ªmão, nunca usado, por 40 e pelo que andei a pesquisar seria uma boa compra.

Ao olhar para o desenho vejo o tubo de retorno que liga ao squid, está ok, mas e os 2 para a sump... têm tb elevação? Não é suposto ficarem rente ao fundo da coluna?

Cumps
Nuno

PS. Agora já entendo melhor a imagem posta aqui pelo Júlio; e realmente ficaria melhor quem fez aquela engenhoca toda tê-la escondido por fora do aqua e fazer 2 furos para a entrada então da água do squid. Presumo que como vou ter um aqua pequeno me chega as 2 saída a fazer na coluna e não preciso de mudar a disposição das mesmas para entrarem no aqua pelo vidro detrás...




> Estás a ficar um craque em definições de "Coluna" e "6º vidro" !!!
> Só faltava lançar a confusão e perguntar se vais optar por uma "coluna seca" ou se por uma "coluna molhada"? ... mas essa discussão pode ficar para depois... (adianto já que eu prefiro molhada).


Isto tb gostava de ver mais aprofundado...

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ... que estão a vender 1 em 2ªmão, nunca usado, por 40 e pelo que andei a pesquisar seria uma boa compra.


Parece-me que sim...que é de aproveitar...
 



> Ao olhar para o desenho vejo o tubo de retorno que liga ao squid, está ok, mas e os 2 para a sump... têm tb elevação? Não é suposto ficarem rente ao fundo da coluna?
> (....)
> Isto tb gostava de ver mais aprofundado...


Aí está a diferença entre coluna seca e coluna molhada...
Se os tubos estiverem rentes ao fundo, a coluna fica sem água.... pois trabalha logo à cota do acessório (passa-muros).
Se o tubo da descarga tiver elevação, a água trabalha a esse nível... ou seja é uma coluna molhada.
No esquema que o Pedro fez tens os dois tubos a cotas diferentes... ou seja o que está mais comprido nunca vai funcionar...só no caso de o outro colmatar (entupir) por alguma razão excepcional.

Quanto a mim os prós e os contras entre este dois métodos são os seguintes:
COLUNA MOLHADA: 
Menos ruidosa;
No caso de algum peixe saltar para a coluna (acontece frequentemente) .. pelo menos tem água para se aguentar por lá...;
É possível colocar na coluna, pequenos sacos de carvão activado ou resinas em situações especiais, funcionando como unm elemento extra.
COLUNA SECA:
Acomula menos "porcaria";
Proporciona um melhor arejamento à água.

Abraços

Em anexo segue o esquema com squid que eu utilizei no meu aquário...

----------


## Nuno R. Carvalho

Viva,

Hum a seca parece mais práctica e a molhada mais segura... 

(vou ver melhor o squid para venda)

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Se reparares aqui consegue-se ver como tenho uma das minhas colunas...

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Já agora fica aqui uma imagem do passa-muros para coluna seca.

Mais logo tento arranjar uma foto do passa-muros de coluna molhada.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

É verdade ... ia-me esquecendo... o Pedro não desenhou isso.. mas eu recomendo a colocação de um "T" no tubo da descarga para minimizar os ruídos...

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Este post está a ficar um verdadeiro tratado sobre colunas (secas e molhadas) que penso será muito útil a todos.
Grande Pedro Pacheco, o desenho está simplesmente perfeito. 
Agora, mãos à obra !

----------


## Nuno R. Carvalho

Já agora pergunto ao Pedro se posso usar o desenho dele para pedir os orçamentos eheh.

Outra coisa, meto os furos para ligar ao squid a que distância do topo da coluna?

Estas minhas dúvidas todas existem porque, além de pedir orçamento a algumas pessoas, vou pedir tb um a uma loja em Lisboa, logo tenho que levar tudo bem explicadinho senão kaput...

Cumps
Nuno

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Nuno

Estas a vontade, usa e abusa do desenho.   :SbSourire: 
Os furos na coluna devem ter um diâmetro de 20mm, acho que foi o que usamos no aquário do Ricardo Lacerda
Quanto aos furos, acho que primeiro devias arranjar os passa-muros, desta maneira tens o diâmetro certo para os furos.
Caso não consigas arranjar diz que eu arranjo-te isso, não é barato (entre 15 a 25 os 3) mas são feitos a medida.

----------


## Nuno R. Carvalho

> Olá Nuno
> 
> Estas a vontade, usa e abusa do desenho.  
> Os furos na coluna devem ter um diâmetro de 20mm, acho que foi o que usamos no aquário do Ricardo Lacerda
> Quanto aos furos, acho que primeiro devias arranjar os passa-muros, desta maneira tens o diâmetro certo para os furos.
> Caso não consigas arranjar diz que eu arranjo-te isso, não é barato (entre 15 a 25 os 3) mas são feitos a medida.


Viva,

Pedro, os passa-muros vêm com os tubos de pvc que se vendem em lojas de ferragens, são as "borrachas" que encaixam nos tubos é isso...? 

Um furo de 40mm corresponde a 1tubo de 1 1/4" e 20mm a 1/2" (este não fica tão perfeito) penso eu..

Esses 2 furos (independentemente do diâmetro) ficam quantos cms abaixo do "pente"?

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Nuno

Desculpa a demora a responder a tua mensagem
Eu nunca encontrei passa-muros em lojas cá por cima, eu mandei fazer os meus num torneiro.
Comprei antes as uniões que usei para saber qual era a rosca que o torneiro tinha que fazer no passa-muros, e claro vedantes em borracha para colocar entre o vidro e as uniões.

----------


## Nuno R. Carvalho

Bom ja tenho o scwd, ficou-me por 30 (sem uso), os orçamentos estão pedidos e é aguardar a ver o que isto dá.

A fase seguinte é então a dor de cabeça das tubagens e passa-muros.

Vou dando notícias  :Smile: 

Cumps
Nuno RC

----------

